# Welcome to the Wild..



## Spring (Jan 3, 2007)

I first found this cool link on SPM site. I thought it was just the coolest!

I'm not sure if it is _actually _live, but I've seen a fewanimals! I'm addicted to watching it now! It's really cool towatch at night(there time)because you see the shooting stars(I think that's what they are?)

http://www.wavelit.com/index.asp?ch=Wildlife&amp;sh=africam#


----------



## pamnock (Jan 3, 2007)

Awesome! Thanks for posting the link.

Pam


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 3, 2007)

Very cool.


----------



## pamnock (Jan 3, 2007)

*Spring wrote:*


> I'm addicted to watching it now! It'sreally cool to watch at night(there time)because you see theshooting stars (I think that's what they are?)
> 
> http://www.wavelit.com/index.asp?ch=Wildlife&amp;sh=africam#




Insects . . .

Pam


----------



## Spring (Jan 3, 2007)

Oh ok, thanks! I wasn't sure what they were! They were moving so fast I couldn't really tell.


----------



## Spring (Jan 3, 2007)

There's giraffes on!


----------



## Haley (Jan 3, 2007)

very neat!


----------



## pamnock (Jan 3, 2007)

And we saw hyenas just before dawn!Matthew and I love this, but have to pull ourselves away - gotta getsome sleep because we're leaving for the Pennsylvania State Farm showtomorrow 

Pam


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 3, 2007)

Saw the raffies... Then they went off-screen. 

I've looked at this site so many times, and never saw anything, becauseI always looked while it was dark...but it's neat to see it in daylightnow!


----------



## Spring (Jan 4, 2007)

There was just two Zebras.... and now two mama monkeys and their babies!


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 4, 2007)

Yep...you've got me hooked. I can't believe I keep missing all the am-i-nals!! Argh!!

:?

Makes ya wanna keep watchin', don't it?


----------



## Spring (Jan 4, 2007)

I know! It's so addicting. So far the busiest time is just at dawn. That's when I've found the most animals .


----------



## Bassetluv (Jan 4, 2007)

This is so neat! I haven't seen any animals yet,but you're right...it's very addictive. And now that some have saidthey've seen giraffes and hyenas, I can't look away! LOL


----------



## pamnock (Jan 4, 2007)

There was also a herd of wildebeests this morning . . .







You might see more action as it gets cooler and dusk sets in.

We saw a couple turtles a while ago 



Pam


----------



## binkies (Jan 4, 2007)

Real animals are on right now!!!


----------



## Spring (Jan 4, 2007)

I know, I'm watching now! Some Zebras and Wildebeests!


----------



## Haley (Jan 4, 2007)

and deer!!

or are they antelope? Oh man and look at those zebras!! this is very addicting!


----------



## binkies (Jan 4, 2007)

Spring, you are fired!  I am so addicted now!


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Jan 5, 2007)

*binkies wrote: *


> Spring, you are fired!  I am so addicted now!


hehehe, I knew this would creep over here. lol



It is so cool. I seen baby zebras


----------



## binkies (Jan 5, 2007)

I just love it! Seeing the animals in their own home. Not cages or fenced in. I couldn't wait for dawn to come.


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Jan 5, 2007)

I just saw a whole family of antilopes


----------



## Bassetluv (Jan 5, 2007)

I just saw the antelopes as well...and a truckor jeep of some sort. It was odd...as soon as the vehicle appeared atthe top of the frame, the camera zoomed away from it. Is this near acamp or resort or something? Maybe they don't want people to see anysigns of life other than wildlife.

The other odd thing is, I could swear I heard whippoorwills calling,for a full minute or so. I don't think whippoorwills are native toAfrica...maybe they have a bird there that sounds like one?

This is fascinating to watch though! A couple of the antelopes lockedhorns and were 'fighting' for a few moments. There was also anotheranimal...not sure what it was...back in the foliage. It's fun trying tomake out what's there!


----------



## Bassetluv (Jan 5, 2007)

Darn it Spring...you had to go and create thisthread about the Africam...I should've been in bed at least an hourago! :foreheadsmack:


**Edited to make more sense of what I wrote, since I forgot aword...definitely past my bedtime! (this thing's more addictive thanchocolate)


----------



## Haley (Jan 5, 2007)

*Bassetluv wrote:*


> I just saw the antelopes as well...and a truck or jeep ofsome sort. It was odd...as soon as the vehicle appeared at the top ofthe frame, the camera zoomed away from it. Is this near a camp orresort or something? Maybe they don't want people to see any signs oflife other than wildlife.


I was wondering the same thing...then I noticed the answer is right on the website:

_*Nkorho Pan is a natural water hole in the prestigious Sabi Sands Private Game Reserve, in South Africa.*_

So its actually a wildlife reserve. Still interesting though!


----------



## Spring (Jan 5, 2007)

:embarrassedon't blame me! I'm as addicted as you are! :brat:

I know, it's so interesting! It is by a place called Nkorho Bush Lodge. I've seen it when the camera turned. 

Here's the place:

http://www.nkorho.com/

One my my dreams is to go to Africa, so I just love the Africam!


----------



## Bassetluv (Jan 5, 2007)

Oh wow you guys...doesn't that lodge lookinteresting? Wouldn't that be the trip of a lifetime! What I can't getover is the incredible sounds made by all of the wildlife...imaginewhat that would be like up close and personal! 

And now I know what those antelope are called...steenboks:







They're quite entertaining to watch in themselves (still waiting tospot some giraffes and hyenas though...and would love to see a lion! )


----------



## binkies (Jan 5, 2007)

A giraffe! I real live giraffe!


----------



## KimboUNCW1 (Jan 5, 2007)

this is so cool!! thanks binkies for showing me this! :elephant:


----------



## Spring (Jan 6, 2007)

WOW! A huge herd of steenboks!


----------



## cheryl (Jan 6, 2007)

*Spring wrote: *


> WOW! A huge herd of steenboks!


I know! i was just watching them before,there were so many of them!


----------



## Bassetluv (Jan 7, 2007)

My first giraffe!


----------



## pamnock (Jan 7, 2007)

*Bassetluv wrote: *


> My first giraffe!




Congrats! There was a lot of action at the water hole thismorning. My son Matthew ate his breakfast at the computer sohe could watch all the animals 

Pam


----------



## binkies (Jan 7, 2007)

It is dawn now!


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Jan 7, 2007)

There was a pair of elephants on last night, it was neat!

But if someone is controlling it now, they are making me dizzy because it's going around in constant circles...


----------



## binkies (Jan 8, 2007)

Oh man! I missed elephants! It is basically still now. But there aren't any animals at all.


----------



## Spring (Jan 8, 2007)

Oh, I've never seen an elephant! 

I was thinking it could be motion censored? I really don't know who itworks, because one time it zoomed on this little leaf to show some kindof bug. 

onder:


----------



## Bassetluv (Jan 8, 2007)

*binkies wrote:*


> Oh man! I missed elephants! It is basically still now. Butthere aren't any animals at all.


Me too! But I did get to see an ant and a beetle...


----------



## binkies (Jan 9, 2007)

It was a very busy morning! I saw a family of giraffe, wildebeasts, what looked like antelopes (hundreds), and a lion!


----------



## Spring (Jan 9, 2007)

OH! I'm waiting to see a lion!


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 10, 2007)

Ohhh saw some kind of bird. :bunnydance:


----------



## Bassetluv (Jan 10, 2007)

Dang! Missed the lion! 

I saw a couple of birds this morning too, JadeIcing...the ones I saw looked like some type of wild goose.

LOL...I've now missed certain tv shows cuz I've found myself checking the Africam and get lost in it!


----------



## binkies (Jan 10, 2007)

Monkeys!


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 10, 2007)

NO MONEKYS! Where are they????????????


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jan 10, 2007)

Is that a bunny on the left side of the water hole?


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 10, 2007)

:shock:I dont know


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 10, 2007)

What keeps zipping across the screen?


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jan 10, 2007)

There were two dark things that moved like bunnies, but they're gone now. 

I think the flashy things are bugs zipping around, but I could be wrong.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 10, 2007)

I saw the big things. 



Wow catches the bugs jumping


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jan 11, 2007)

Zebras on now with nursing babies


----------



## Bassetluv (Jan 11, 2007)

I see baboons! And wildebeest! 



aaawwww......a baby beestie watching the baboons...:inlove:


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 11, 2007)

i saw the wildeebeast


----------



## Bassetluv (Jan 11, 2007)

LOL...and a baby zebra kicking up his heels!


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 11, 2007)

:bunnydance:Lots of Animal! WOW! This is addictive.:bunnydance:


----------



## Bassetluv (Jan 11, 2007)

It can be challenging too...I'm trying to figure out what type of zebras these ones are...


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 11, 2007)

:shock:Type? I only know Zebra


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 11, 2007)

Baboon in the back, and Elephant


----------



## Bassetluv (Jan 11, 2007)

Elephant? Oh, will have to check and see if I can spot him!

Yeah, there's several different species of zebras, their stripepatterns can vary quite a bit, as well as confirmation (though Iwouldn't be able to tell the difference without photos of all thedifferent ones first)...


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 11, 2007)

Elephant is towards the right back corner.


----------



## Bassetluv (Jan 11, 2007)

Oh, I see him! Kewl!!! I hope they zoom in on him...


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 11, 2007)

I think they were listening. Although he is on the right now.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jan 11, 2007)

*Bassetluv wrote:*


> I could swear I heard whippoorwills calling, for a fullminute or so. I don't think whippoorwills are native to Africa...maybethey have a bird there that sounds like one?


This was on the site in the info under the screen:

Nkorho pan is named afterNkorho bush Lodge which gets it name from the Shangaanderivative for the call of the yellow-billed hornbill, a common andunusual looking bird from this area.

Could that be what you're hearing?


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jan 11, 2007)

Oh, my. That's definitely a BULL elephant!


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 11, 2007)

:shock:Is that what i think it is hanging down?


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jan 11, 2007)

Yep, looks like he has five legs!


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 11, 2007)

That scares me. :?


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jan 11, 2007)

HA HA HA


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 11, 2007)

:embarrassed::disgust:


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jan 11, 2007)

He must have heard you. He put it away.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 11, 2007)

:yes:


----------



## binkies (Jan 11, 2007)

You guys are embarassing me! :shock:


----------



## Bassetluv (Jan 11, 2007)

*Snuggys Mom wrote: *


> He must have heard you. He put it away.


LOL! 

If that elephant could hear you guys, I bet he'dquote GeorgeCostanza: *'I was in the pool!!!'* :tongutwo:


----------



## Bassetluv (Jan 11, 2007)

*Snuggys Mom wrote:*


> *Bassetluv wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I couldswear I heard whippoorwills calling, for a full minute or so. I don'tthink whippoorwills are native to Africa...maybe they have a bird therethat sounds like one?
> ...


hehe...I have no idea, Snuggys Mom! I just heard a bird that soundedidentical to the distinct 'whip-poor-will' cry that identifieswhippoorwills. I imagine there are so many different sounds coming fromthe wilds of Africa, that many creatures probably sound like others.Though I'd be curious to hear what the yellow-billed hornbill soundslike (too bad they didn't have a narrator who could help identify thevarious bird calls and animal noises).


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jan 11, 2007)

*Bassetluv wrote: *


> LOL!
> 
> If that elephant could hear you guys, I bet he'dquote GeorgeCostanza: *'I was in the pool!!!'* :tongutwo:


:roflmao:

Shrinkage! That episode was hilarious!


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 11, 2007)

We have taken nature and twisted it.


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 11, 2007)

I think my favorite part of that episode was Elaine's reaction to it..."It _shrinks_?!"

Haha!!! _Seinfeld _is awesome! 

:roflmao:
*
Snuggys Mom wrote: *


> *Bassetluv wrote: *
> 
> 
> > LOL!
> ...


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 11, 2007)

Argh!! Every time I turn it on, I only get to watch the bugs! Lol!! 

I never turn it on when things are happening...I think the animals know I'm tuning in, hehe!

Hey WAIT!! A skunk!! Hehe...my daughter and I justwatched that skunk in utter fascination...can ya tell we never see anyanimals?? 

The only reason we looked is because we heard the insects tone down aLOT...and my only thought was that SOMEONE had to be nearby...and sureenough...skunk! 

I'll keep having it going while I do other things, and we'll see what we see.......


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jan 12, 2007)

O M G !!!!!

A lioness just strolled by, up close!

It was awesome!


----------



## Spring (Jan 12, 2007)

Darn justmissed it!


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 13, 2007)

YAY!!! Zebras...and awildabeast!! Wahooo!! (And some toucan-lookin'bird...not sure what that was, but it was quite large!)

It's great, too, because I tuned in to the Africam, and heardimmediately what I KNEW to be zebras, and just couldn't tear away (eventhough I had to go to the bathroom SO BAD, haha!)...and sureenough!! I was right! Hey, those shows about Africapay off! 

Have fun, all...I will go to bed happy I finally saw some wildlife.


----------



## KimboUNCW1 (Jan 13, 2007)

omg it looks like there's a young lion drinkin from the pond!!!



ohhh now there's two!!! it's on nite vision!! :elephant:


awww one went and plopped right down to sleep lol cute!!!!!! 


aww they're both laying down sleeping lol i am so excited i finally saw something lol


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 13, 2007)

I see them! I see them!!YAY!! They're so pretty, even if they're just laying there,all sprawled out...so cute!!  Reminds me of my ownkitties...one of them is laying on it's back, paws everywhere...CUTE!!


----------



## KimboUNCW1 (Jan 13, 2007)

yaaaaaay!! i just realized there are 4 of them lol how amazing:inlove:


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 13, 2007)

Wow!


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh, now that was too funny...did you guys seethat hyena come over to that side of the watering hole, not realizingthere was still one lioness left? I saw her crouch down likeshe was ready to pounce (like mine do in play when the other is cominginto the room), and I thought, "that must mean she was about toplayfully pounce on another lioness friend as she came around the bendof the watering hole"...but around came a rather relaxed (but a bitwatchful) HYENA!! 

It was funny...the hyena was ALMOST to the water, when it realizedrather suddenly that there was a lioness crouched RIGHT nearby...and itTOOK OFF running!! Hehe...off the screen it went...with thelioness quickly following it's tail! Wow...that was so neatto see firsthand!! 

Needless to say, she must have scared him off...she came back a fewminutes later, with a rather pleased and proud look on herface! Good girl!

Not that I don't like hyenas, but it's neat to see the two of them,being rather large enemies, battling it out a bit over turf like that!

It was kinda comical, because all of a sudden, it was like the hyena said, "Oh, SHOOT!!" and took off running. Hehe!!


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jan 14, 2007)

There's a whole family of lions on now. They're my absolute favorite!


----------



## KimboUNCW1 (Jan 14, 2007)

aaaaaaaaw!! :elephant:drinkin water



um do yall hear people talking in the background? lol nice


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jan 14, 2007)

Yes, there's a lodge there where people can stayand see the wildlife. How cool would that be?! Butthose voices may just be the workers. I regularly see jeepsand trucks driving through.


----------



## KimboUNCW1 (Jan 14, 2007)

oh wow!! that'd be a dream job to have :bunnydance:


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 14, 2007)

So cute...there was a male lion last night thatjust drank and drank and drank...he had to have been drinking for atLEAST twenty minutes straight!! My husband and I were like,"Wow!! He sure is thirsty!!" 

Poor guy didn't look so healthy in general, either...you could see hisspine, ribs, and his hip bones...and he looked rather tired ingeneral. Wonder what was going on with him?

He had such a sweet face, though...I just loved his beautiful mane, and the sweet look in his eyes...what a cutie! 

Saw some gazelles right before going to bed, too...what beauties! Such a busy day yesterday!


----------



## Haley (Jan 14, 2007)

The lion is there now! I didnt know there were any predator animals on the reserve. Hes the first Ive seen!


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Jan 14, 2007)

Haley, I saw at least 6 on there at the same time this morning, it was awesome!


----------



## Spring (Jan 14, 2007)

I'm still waiting to see lions .


----------



## KimboUNCW1 (Jan 14, 2007)

it looks like such a beautiful morning


----------



## Haley (Jan 14, 2007)

There was a lion there drinking about 30 min ago and then he left..


----------



## KimboUNCW1 (Jan 14, 2007)

is that a monkey in the tree?!


----------



## missyscove (Jan 15, 2007)

There is a herd of zebra there now.


----------



## Haley (Jan 15, 2007)

the zebra are beautiful! what animal is that in the background?

EDIT: I think its just more zebras in the background when I look more..


----------



## lalena2148 (Jan 15, 2007)

OMG! These are the first animals I've seen on here! Zebra are so cool! :colors:


----------



## missyscove (Jan 15, 2007)

*Haley wrote: *


> the zebra are beautiful! what animal is that in the background?
> 
> EDIT: I think its just more zebras in the background when I look more..


yeah, that's all I see.


----------



## lalena2148 (Jan 15, 2007)

I feel itchy watching these zebra...constantlyswinging their tails and shaking their ears and heads to keep the bugsoff...:scratch: :scratch: Not pleasant. It's nice to watch them fromthe comfort of my office!


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 15, 2007)

Lol. I keep scratching to


----------



## hummer (Jan 15, 2007)

:wave2Hi there, Hummer here, I am not here awhole bunch anymore since Miffy died but I do come by every now andthen and have enjoyed all of the postings regarding Africam.I discovered this a few months ago but have yet to see lions so I amjealous of all of you that have. I am not sure if any of youhave checked out the forum there as there is a lot of sightings onthere as well as one of the camera operators has a "sticky" post tocheck out(her name is Karin). And if you look atthe past posts you should be able to find one containing theGoogle Earth location for the camera. It is in eastern SouthAfrica by Mozambique. When you open Google Earth, you mightbe able to find it faster if you check off the box in the Layerssection (left side of screen) marked "Google EarthCommunity". Be warned though, if you do not have Google Earthright now and you do install it, it can also be veryaddicting!:thumbup You can check out places like Paris,France, China, Alaska, The Grand Canyon and everything else!Have fun with both!!


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 15, 2007)

Oh wonderful! I have Google Earth (andyes, it is VERY addicting), and have been looking for the location ofthe watering hole. Found a couple places I'm quite certain ithas to be located (as I found the lodge it's located nearby), but I'llcheck out what that site has to offer as to it's location, to see ifI'm correct! 

Thanks!


----------



## maherwoman (Feb 8, 2007)

Giraffes!!


----------



## maherwoman (Feb 8, 2007)

Argh...it's not working right...it works for about 30 seconds, and then freezes.

:grumpy


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 31, 2007)

:bump


----------



## Spring (Mar 31, 2007)

:shock:.

I forgot all about this. Thanks for the bump!


----------

